# Costa Rica trip (Blue Jeans heavy)



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, I haven't been on this site in a while and am kinda new to it but I wanted to share some photos from my trip I just got back from today. I spent three days each in three different locations in Costa Rica: Osa peninsula, Monteverde and Arenal. 
Dendrobates pumilio
















































Dendrobates auratus








Agalychnis ____?
















Agalychnis callidryas








Smilisca phaeota








Red-eyed eggs








Bufo haematiticus








Bufo valliceps?









Other Herps worth posting:

Helmeted iguana
















Brown blunt-headed vine snake








Eyelash pit viper
























Green basilisk








Pug-nosed anole
















Northern cat-eyed snake









Thanks for looking.


----------



## AnimalNstinct (Dec 7, 2010)

Really nice photos! I love the Bufo haematiticus. 

I've been wanting to go to costa rica for years. I almost made it a couple years back, but then life got in the way and it was canceled. One day though...for now I will sit here in jealousy.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

very nice pics


----------



## axolotl2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Great Pictures, thank you for posting them.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice pictures, it must be really great to see them in their natural environment!Thanks for sharing


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Great pics, looks like a lot of fun. What local are those blue jeans from?
thanks for sharing!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great set of pics. You got any more?


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

great pictures, I love that Norops capito. Also the Agalychnis in question you posted is Agalychnis annae.


----------



## Rangerswild (Oct 27, 2008)

Possibly going there
this winter... where is it you went ?? what area and what resort ???

looking for the eco travel stuff and also some fishing and night life.... wanna balance the trip a bit...... any ideas and such? thanks, hey.....

Rangerswild


----------



## elblando (Dec 8, 2008)

fantastic pictures. How common where the snakes? I'm going this august for three weeks and will be activly looking for frogs but dont want to get bitten by anything nasty. I'm taking a poking stick to help prevent this.


----------



## pgravis (Dec 29, 2010)

nice pics....love the osa, no other place like it...if i could only find a way to live there! In my experience you really have to be looking for a snake to see them. In all my hiking I didn't run into any that caught me off guard.


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

Julio said:


> Great pics, looks like a lot of fun. What local are those blue jeans from?
> thanks for sharing!


Julio, they were: La Fortuna. Northern lowlands.


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

Rangerswild: I stayed at the Luna Lodge first, It is in the Osa penensula on the south western side of Costa Rica. The Osa is by far the best place in Costa Rica for eco trips and one of the best in the world in my opinion. Luna Lodge is the closest to Corcovado, the largest national park in Costa Rica. 

It is a two hour drive on a dirt road to get to Luna. Only jeeps and other off road vehicles can get there. 


















My tent in Luna










Beach along the rainforest of Corcovado, You can walk two days on this 
beach before seeing any man-made structure. 










The second place I stayed at was The Canopy Treehouse Hotel in Monteverde. It was a good 30 feet up in the forest! 


























Monteverde is in the central highlands of Costa Rica. 


















The last place I stayed on my trip was The Arenal eco lodge in Arenal, the northern lowlands. 


















Hope that helps. Didn't do any partying on my trip and don't really know too much about the night-life there, maybe in San Jose but I would keep my wallet in my front pocket if I were you. You would have better luck finding a club at a larger resort.


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

eos said:


> Great set of pics. You got any more?


Here you go:

Golfo Dulce anole










Coral snake










Fer-de-lance










Common basilisk










Turnip tailed gecko










Blunt-headed vine snake










Rain frog










Small-headed tree frog










Crappy photo of a Water anole, rare to see them. This one was on the edge of small waterfall. 










Some insects:


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome! I can't wait to go back 

great pix!


----------



## Rangerswild (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow... hey thanks for the info... all I can say is wow...great pix.... the places are unreal....maybe the hell with the night life lol, after seeing your photos and the places you stayed..... beautifulllll !!!!! I am going to have to lookinto the places you stayed...only have about 7 days for the trip, just have to see how much I can do in that amount of time.......


----------



## SoCalSun (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome photography!! That treehouse you stayed in looks amazing!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Brandon C said:


>


Great picture! I'm using it as inspiration for my next viv.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

eos said:


> Great picture! I'm using it as inspiration for my next viv.


That's going to have to be bigger than a 20 gallon long.


----------



## EcoStream09 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey man,

I will be going to Costa Rica at the end of Feb. Did you come accross any pumilio when you were in the Arenal area?

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## RaymondK (Jan 4, 2009)

Awesome pictures! I hope to see Costa Rica myself in a few years.


----------

